# Getting used to the sound of a gun shot



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good question, I actually have the same one for Dex. Recently he's been really nervous around the sound of thunderstorms and gun shots. A couple weeks ago, there was some neighbours doing target practice while we were on our walk and Dex was running all over the place.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea had her first exposure to a gun shot last week at field training. The trainer threw a bumper up in the air and fired the gun right as I released Kea to get the bumper. We did it 4 times, and I can only imagine she now associates that sound with getting the bumper - we were out walking the other night and a car backfired. She perked up and looked all around for the bumper. Mission accomplished  Positive association - gun shot = good things. 

I don't know what the set up at your gun club is like, but I'd be nervous having my dog off-leash around guns without excellent training and conditioning. That's just me though, I'm a nervous nellie.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-hunt-field/203289-flat-coated-retriever.html

here is a thread I just posted about the same thing with our potential 4 year old FCT, Darcy. I have ordered the CD Leslie talked about and plan to use it to help her get used to he gun shot noise.


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

I've always introduced gunfire to dogs by firing a capgun behind my back during dinner. Assuming it goes well (I look for zero reaction)' I then fire it while throwing stuff (bumpers, paint rollers, tennis balls). Then I use the dummy launcher. Personally I've never been of the "you can't teach an old dog new tricks mindset." My main advice would be gradual and remove your dog at the first sign of distress. Even though I don't really hunt anymore I still field train my dog


----------

